# Blue bird project



## higgens (Mar 29, 2020)

found a little time to start working on my new project thanks to @New Mexico Brant

getting the rust out























Metal work started


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 30, 2020)

Great job, that thing was a basket case


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2020)

Those frames look so bad ass, when they are just sitting there all by themselves.
I remember, when I got mine, I just strapped it to a milk crate and set it up on the workbench, so that I could just stare at it.
Definitely the most exotic production bike ever built.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 30, 2020)

Glad to see this one being brought back to life.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 30, 2020)

This will be a great watch to see this come along. Nice job !


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 30, 2020)

thanks for putting this on the cabe.love it  nice  job done on it .      from   bicycle larry


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 30, 2020)

A torch, a grinder and a good body man!


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

That's really cool seeing that bird get taken care of.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 31, 2020)

*You mean you put your VW Zwitter project on hold???Good call!!!! Keep those updates coming*


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 1, 2020)

Beautiful!  Awesome work.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice work. Will be watching this one transform, keep the updates coming. Thank you.
Hammerhead


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 3, 2020)

You look like you could use some more projects!! 






Great work!Keep it up!


----------



## JLF (Apr 3, 2020)

Killer project!  Thanks for sharing.  I look forward to your progress.  Nice Split Window too!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2020)

Cool project and awesome bicycle ... your good at what you do ... It Shows . Great job and cant wait to see progress 
Bob


----------



## higgens (Apr 7, 2020)

Rainy day.... so I started whipping up some fenders for it
























































Now I need to get started on glove box door and rack


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2020)

Is that the blue Rollfast rear fender I have been looking for?


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 8, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Is that the blue Rollfast rear fender I have been looking for?




...was


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 8, 2020)

Very nice work brother.gonna be a sweet ride!


----------



## higgens (Apr 8, 2020)

Probably not since I got it from you @Robertriley


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 8, 2020)

higgens said:


> Probably not since I got it from you @Robertriley




probably why he needs it


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 8, 2020)

Lol, I was thinking they might of been.  Those were a little too light of blue, so If you have a read one like those but a bit darker, please let me know


----------



## TRM (Apr 8, 2020)

Subscribed!


----------



## Major Woody (Apr 15, 2020)

Anyone with an old VW better know how to weld.  Very nice work.  Very satisfying as well, I would think.  I have a 56 bug and a 67 Westfalia.


----------



## Big Moe (May 12, 2020)

Goodness,  I'd love to have that frameset. I'd happily give you several of my bikes for it. One of these days, I'll have one.


----------



## HARPO (May 14, 2020)

1936 Elgin Bluebird - Progress! | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Old bluebird project of mine finally gaining momentum as I slowly hone my tig welding skills.   I acquired the frame with some very old sheet metal patches brazed around the seat tube and top tube junction.  This was the worse part of the bike so I decided to start there.  Some great advice from...




					thecabe.com
				




You two are the Resto Kings of Bluebirds!!


----------



## higgens (May 16, 2020)

I’m easily distracted I figure I needed to get caught up on some old Elgin projects while I’m at it


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 17, 2020)

Hola very nice to see the process of this bird to take off and flying again!!! Good work!!!


----------

